# Fat street tires



## JCHobbes (Jul 25, 2019)

*was not sure in which forum to post, so started here*

The only fat street tires I like are on alibaba. The problem is the only size every company offers is 20 x 4.0 or 20 x 4 1/4, and have to buy 500 tires. Right now I only need two of this size, and two 26 x 4.0 or 4 1/4. One supplier is sending me samples of a flame pattern tire, 20 x 4 1/4. Photo is attached. They said I would have to pay for mold and buy 500 tires to have them made in 26 x 4 1/4.

If enough people are interested in this tread pattern, in either size / both sizes, I would be willing to work on buying the M.O.Q. for 20 x 4 1/4 and paying for molds to make the flame pattern in 26 x 4 1/4. I have other projects planned that will use four 20 x 4 1/4 tires. Also attached is photo of my quadracycle project that I need the tires for. I zip tied the rims to the frame to get an idea of how it will look. I have recumbent / trike hubs that need to be laced into the rims. The quad is made from furniture grade pvc pipe and will have Bafang 48 volt, 1000 watt mid drive motor. I purchased a Samagaga differential, axles and hubs.

I am communicating with another supplier about 20 x 4 and 26 x 4 double wall anodized aluminum rims if peeps are interested in those also. I had to buy 20 x 4 and 26 x 4 rims from Mongoose to re-lace with my recumbent hubs.


----------



## mike j (Jul 26, 2019)

Wow, that's some project!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm not seeing you making your money back on those tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## JCHobbes (Jul 26, 2019)

Thanx for the compliment Mike!

V/r Shawn - That's what I'm concerned about. I don't want to spend thousands of dollars for molds and a huge lot of tires if no one is interested.


----------

